# Wenn KDE3 zu Grabe getragen worden ist ...

## Erdie

.. was wird dann aus den ganzen Programmen, die nach wie vor nur als KDE3 Version zur Verfügung stehen? Werden uns die kde3 Bibliotheken erhalten bleiben? Wird nur das Meta Ebuild maskiert oder kann ich so Dinge wie z.B. Konsole einzeln installieren? Wer weiß hier mehr?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Schau mal in die package.mask. Da steht, KDE3 only, removed in 30 days.

Wirst wohl ohne auskommen müssen.

----------

## mv

Die Ebuilds werden wohl aus dem Portage-Baum verschwinden (nach einer gewissen Zeit der Maskierung). Die meisten Programme wurden ja mittlerweile portiert oder es gibt einen "Ersatz". Die Situation wird wohl ähnlich wie bei xmms hinauslaufen, das es ja auch nicht mehr im Portage-Baum gibt, obwohl es keinen wirklich gleichwertigen Ersatz gibt. Aber was will man machen, wenn die Entwicklung eingestellt ist?

----------

## Josef.95

Einiges wird wohl noch ne Zeitlang via Overlay verfügbar bleiben.

 *Quote:*   

> # eselect news read new
> 
> 2009-11-02-kde-3
> 
>   Title                     KDE3 to be masked and removed from portage
> ...

 

----------

## AmonAmarth

lest doch mal die news!

auszug aus 

```
eselct news list
```

 *Quote:*   

>   [7]   read    2009-11-02  KDE3 to be masked and removed from portage

 drin steht: *Quote:*   

> 2009-11-02-kde-3
> 
>   Title                     KDE3 to be masked and removed from portage
> 
>   Author                    Samuli Suominen <ssuominen@gentoo.org>
> ...

 

das bedeutete kde3 wird in ein overlay verschoben und keiner muss darauf verzichten. auf support seitens kde upstream muss man ja schon über ein jahr verzichten. soviel wird sich also nicht verändern

EDIT: da war Josef.95 einen ticken schneller  :Wink: 

----------

## Erdie

Genau deshalb habe ich ja hier gepostet. Ich habe gestern eselect news gelesen und da war von "remove KDE3" die Rede. Im gleichen Moment habe ich mich gefragt, ob hier wohl nur die kdebase gemeint ist oder ob auch alle anderen KDE3 basierten Programme gemeint sind, die nicht zum Standard gehören, jedoch auf kde3 libs aufbauen. Es wäre ja nett uns wenigstens noch die libs zu lassen, ich habe auch noch einen altes auf kde3 basierenden Programm, was ich vor Jahren selbst entwickelt habe und keine Lust, da jetzt was zu portieren.

----------

## spirou

Wär ja alles nicht so schlimm, wenn KDE4 nicht so grottig wäre. Ich hab bisher die Finger davon gelassen, aber jetzt muß man ja wohl oder übel umsteigen. Seitdem läuft hier eigentlich nix mehr rund. Ich hab ständig komische Abstürze, nichts reproduzierbares, mal stürzt Kwrite, mal Kmail oder sonstwas ab. Ich kann's echt nicht verstehen, warum das schon stable genannt wird. Oh ja, schaut toll aus...aber das war's dann auch schon. Ich hatte schon lange kein so hakeliges System mehr.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Ich les das immer wieder, aber _welche_ Programme sind denn KDE3-only? Außer "Quanta" fällt mir nämlich keines ein...

Da wäre mal eine Auflistung schön, damit wir hier vielleicht mal Alternativen sammeln können.

----------

## spirou

k3b z.B.

----------

## firefly

 *spirou wrote:*   

> k3b z.B.

 

falsch, k3b gibt es auch in einer kde4 Fassung.  Wenn es auch noch nicht ein offizielles, von den Entwicklern als stabil angesehenes, release gibt. Bis jetzt sind nur als Alpha markierte Versionen erschienen.

Lass dich von Namen nicht verwirren  :Wink: 

----------

## firefly

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Ich les das immer wieder, aber _welche_ Programme sind denn KDE3-only? Außer "Quanta" fällt mir nämlich keines ein...
> 
> Da wäre mal eine Auflistung schön, damit wir hier vielleicht mal Alternativen sammeln können.

 

Selbst an einer kde4 version von quanta wird gearbeitet, wenn auch momentan daran nur einer arbeitet (soweit ich weis)

Ne aktuelle Stellungnahme zu quanta und kde4 gibt es hier: http://nikosams.blogspot.com/2009/11/web-development-and-kde4.html

----------

## Erdie

Also wenn kde3 in die Tonne geschmissen wird und es keine installierbare Version von K3B mehr gibt, das wäre schon der Hammer. Ein Desktopsystem ohne CD - burn Frontend. Jetzt bitte nicht mit xcdroast kommen. Das hatte ich auch mal, zeichnet sich aber nicht gerade durch Integration in den KDE Desktop aus.

----------

## firefly

im portage tree ist die aktuelle alpha3 version von K3B enthalten. Und scheinbar ist diese Version als stable markiert worden (Grund siehe https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=291606) 

Obwohl diese Version vom Entwicklerteam als nicht für den produktiven Einsatz geeignet gekennzeichnet ist.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Also die alpha von k3b läuft auf meinem Laptop 1a und macht alles blitzsauber. Allerdings habe ich damit bislang nur standard daten-CDs und CD-ISOs gebrannt. Was Anderes oder gar DVD habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert. Sollte ich mit k3b irgendwas nicht machen können, quäle ich mich bis es fertig ist aber gerne mit graveman, das auch nicht schlecht ist.

Also gibt es außer quanta nichts? (Alternative: Eclipse+PDT für PHP)

edit Gerade gelesen: "If you use Quanta3 for php development, give KDevelop4 a try!" ... hmmm... Da ich Quanta eh nur für PHP verwende, und Eclipse mir (Außer für perl) eigentlich zu gewaltig ist, versuch ich das wohl mal...

----------

## AmonAmarth

k3b-1.68.0_alpha3 funktioniert auch soweit sauber, auch mit dvds und dvd-isos. einfach mal ausprobieren, ich denke selbst bei einer "verbrannten" dvd für max. 0,20€ wird man es überleben...

----------

## Klaus Meier

Vielleicht sollten wir mal einen KDE4 Sammelthread machen, es geistern ja so verschieden rum. Und ich habe das Gefuehl, es geht vielen so wie mir. Man sollte nicht drauf achten, noch ein Feature mehr einzubauen, man sollte erst mal dafuer sorgen, dass das Ganze brauchbar wird.

Und K3B ist doch nur ein Frontend für die Tools und brennt nichts selber. Was soll denn da passieren? Mehr als die Oberfläche abstürzen kann da nicht, das Teil hat doch selber gar keine Brennfunnktion.

----------

## mv

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Ich les das immer wieder, aber _welche_ Programme sind denn KDE3-only?

 

kdetv (ja, es gibt einen Port, aber der geht nicht, und anscheinend tut sich da auch nichts mehr) und vor allem:

kphone. Für KDE4 gibt es kein einziges voip-Programm (der ohnehin schon grottige Support in kopete wurde jetzt ganz entfernt)! Wer also voip benutzen will, muss entweder auf skype zurückgreifen oder gnome installieren - da gibt es dann gleich mehrere voip-Programme.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *Yamakuzure wrote:*   Ich les das immer wieder, aber _welche_ Programme sind denn KDE3-only? 
> 
> kdetv (ja, es gibt einen Port, aber der geht nicht, und anscheinend tut sich da auch nichts mehr) und vor allem:
> 
> kphone. Für KDE4 gibt es kein einziges voip-Programm (der ohnehin schon grottige Support in kopete wurde jetzt ganz entfernt)! Wer also voip benutzen will, muss entweder auf skype zurückgreifen oder gnome installieren - da gibt es dann gleich mehrere voip-Programme.

 

Oder die Gnome Programme unter KDE nutzen.

----------

## mv

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Oder die Gnome Programme unter KDE nutzen.

 

Wenn man gnome (sprich: gconf) installiert, sollte man auch gleich auf gnome umsteigen: Wer will schon zwei aufgeblähte DE zugleich auf der Platte haben?

----------

## firefly

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Oder die Gnome Programme unter KDE nutzen. 
> 
> Wenn man gnome (sprich: gconf) installiert, sollte man auch gleich auf gnome umsteigen: Wer will schon zwei aufgeblähte DE zugleich auf der Platte haben?

 

öhm gconf = aufgeblähtes DE den Zusammenhang versteh ich nicht.

----------

## mv

 *firefly wrote:*   

> öhm gconf = aufgeblähtes DE den Zusammenhang versteh ich nicht.

 

 *Quote:*   

> USE=gstreamer emerge -1a pidgin     
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Insbesondere gconf, orbit & co ist Zeugs, für das man als KDE-Benutzer normalerweise keinen Bedarf haben sollte.

Edit: Wobei es anscheinend besser geworden ist. Früher hat gconf auch libbonobo und gnome-vfs als direkte oder indirekte Abhängigkeit gehabt.Last edited by mv on Wed Nov 04, 2009 5:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   öhm gconf = aufgeblähtes DE den Zusammenhang versteh ich nicht. 
> 
>  *Quote:*   USE=gstreamer emerge -1a pidgin     
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> ...

 

dein beispiel überzeugt mich nicht, da die meisten pakete zu gstreamer gehören und das ist nicht fester bestandteil von gnome  :Wink: 

----------

## mv

 *firefly wrote:*   

> dein beispiel überzeugt mich nicht, da die meisten pakete zu gstreamer gehören und das ist nicht fester bestandteil von gnome ;)

 

Mich überzeugt schon alleine orbit, das man für voip nun wirklich nicht brauchen sollte. Aber wie ich im vorigen Post gerade editiert habe: Vor nicht langer Zeit war auch noch gnome-vfs und libbonobo in dieser Liste. Anscheinend wurden da die Abhängigkeiten in letzter Zeit günstig reduziert.

----------

## firefly

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   dein beispiel überzeugt mich nicht, da die meisten pakete zu gstreamer gehören und das ist nicht fester bestandteil von gnome  
> 
> Mich überzeugt schon alleine orbit, das man für voip nun wirklich nicht brauchen sollte. Aber wie ich im vorigen Post gerade editiert habe: Vor nicht langer Zeit war auch noch gnome-vfs und libbonobo in dieser Liste. Anscheinend wurden da die Abhängigkeiten in letzter Zeit günstig reduziert.

 

naja orbit ist eine ähnliche technologie wie dcop und viele KDE 3 Anwendungen haben direkt oder indirekt eine abhängigkeit zu dcop. Also kein wirkliches Argument.

Würdest du jede kde Anwendung mit der selben Argumentation als für dich nicht installierbar bezeichnen wenn diese dcop benötigen würde, und du nur gnome anstelle von kde verwenden würdest?

bezüglich kphone: kphone hat keine Abhängigkeit zu KDE 3 libs. Es hat nur ne Abhängigkeiten zu qt-3.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Oder die Gnome Programme unter KDE nutzen. 
> 
> Wenn man gnome (sprich: gconf) installiert, sollte man auch gleich auf gnome umsteigen: Wer will schon zwei aufgeblähte DE zugleich auf der Platte haben?

 

Hast es schon mal probiert? Also bei mir installiert KDE gtk und glib usw. gleich mit, obwohl ich als Flag -gtk gesetzt habe. Da kommen dann nur noch sehr wenige Bibliotheken dazu. Wenn man sowieso schon den Firefox nutzt eher gar keine.

Verstehe das nicht, warum manche statt installieren immer zumüllen sagen. Und wieso aufgebläht? Für diese Funktionalität braucht man das halt. Wer mit weniger auskommt, für den gibt es doch Alternativen.

----------

## mv

 *firefly wrote:*   

> naja orbit ist eine ähnliche technologie wie dcop und viele KDE 3 Anwendungen haben direkt oder indirekt eine abhängigkeit zu dcop. Also kein wirkliches Argument.

  Doch, gerade.

 *Quote:*   

> Würdest du jede kde Anwendung mit der selben Argumentation als für dich nicht installierbar bezeichnen wenn diese dcop benötigen würde, und du nur gnome anstelle von kde verwenden würdest?

 

Ja, gerade deswegen: Das ist jeweils das "Herz" der DE. Genau solche Sachen, die dann eben also quasi-Daemon im Hintergrund laufen, will man ja nicht doppelt haben. Erstens nicht wegen RAM/Zeitverbrauch, zweitens will man das aus Sicherheitsaspekten möglichst minimal halten, und drittens kann man da nur auf Probleme warten, z.B. wenn sich gconf und KDEs systemsettings gegenseitig die Resourcen streitig machen, weil man bei Änderung in kde nicht daran denkt, das auch in gconf zu ändern o.ä.

 *Quote:*   

> bezüglich kphone: kphone hat keine Abhängigkeit zu KDE 3 libs. Es hat nur ne Abhängigkeiten zu qt-3.

 

qt-3 wird genauso herausfliegen. Es ist nur im Moment noch nicht maskiert.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   öhm gconf = aufgeblähtes DE den Zusammenhang versteh ich nicht. 
> 
>  *Quote:*   USE=gstreamer emerge -1a pidgin     
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> ...

 Lerne klagen ohne zu leiden. Mehr fällt mir dazu echt nicht mehr ein. Du setzt ein neues USE-Flag und beschwerst dich dann, dass da weitere Pakete installiert werden? Dann installier dir doch mal dein KDE mit USE=gstreamer und wenn das durch ist, dann schau mal nach, was du dann noch brauchst. Wow, es ist orbit, ach welche Höllenqualen.

----------

## mv

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Also bei mir installiert KDE gtk und glib usw. gleich mit, obwohl ich als Flag -gtk gesetzt habe.

 

gtk würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt als gnome betrachten. Das "Gefährliche" von gnome (bzw. von kde für gnome-Benutzer) sind die Dämonen im Hintergrund.

 *Quote:*   

> Und wieso aufgebläht? Für diese Funktionalität braucht man das halt. Wer mit weniger auskommt, für den gibt es doch Alternativen.

 

Es ging um voip. Für diese Funktionalität brauchte man unter KDE3 kein gnome. Und das Problem ist ja gerade, dass für voip derzeit keine Alternativen zu Gnome gibt... (OK, ich glaube, außer skype gab es ein weiteres proprietäres Programm, aber das betrachte ich ebenso wie skype nicht als Alternative für ein offenes voip-Programm).

----------

## mv

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Lerne klagen ohne zu leiden. Mehr fällt mir dazu echt nicht mehr ein. Du setzt ein neues USE-Flag und beschwerst dich dann, dass da weitere Pakete installiert werden?

 

Es ging darum, dass voip gnome benötigt (zumindest den essentiellen Teil von Gnome) - dies habe ich am Beispiel von pidgin demonstriert.

 *Quote:*   

> Dann installier dir doch mal dein KDE mit USE=gstreamer

 

gstreamer bei kde interessiert in dem Zusammenhang nicht - es ging um voip: Leider gibt's das bei pidgin nur mit gstreamer zusammen. Bei anderen voip-Programmen ist es ähnlich (in dem Sinne, dass Gnome installiert wird) - ich habe halt nur eines als Beispiel genommen.

----------

## mv

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Wow, es ist orbit, ach welche Höllenqualen.

 

Den Grund, weshalb gerade das so schlecht ist, habe ich gerade vorher erläutert (wahrscheinlich während Du Dein Posting verfasst hast).

----------

## Max Steel

Ihr könnt ja kde-3.5.10 in ein eigenes Overlay legen, zusammen mit den distfiles.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Wow, es ist orbit, ach welche Höllenqualen. 
> 
> Den Grund, weshalb gerade das so schlecht ist, habe ich gerade vorher erläutert (wahrscheinlich während Du Dein Posting verfasst hast).

 Ok, ich habs gelesen und verstanden. Mein Problem ist gerade, dass ich mir das 4.3.3 neu drauf getan habe und noch weniger geht als bei 4.3.2. Ok, KDE ist nett, aber es ist eine Technologiedemo, kein benutzbarer Desktop.

----------

## firefly

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Ihr könnt ja kde-3.5.10 in ein eigenes Overlay legen, zusammen mit den distfiles.

 

oder man nehme das overlay, welches in der news beschrieben wurde, in welches die kde3 pakete landen werden  :Smile: 

----------

## mv

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Mein Problem ist gerade, dass ich mir das 4.3.3 neu drauf getan habe und noch weniger geht als bei 4.3.2. Ok, KDE ist nett, aber es ist eine Technologiedemo, kein benutzbarer Desktop.

  Was geht denn noch weniger? (Ich habe es gerade erst kompiliert und noch nicht getestet - naja, von der Familie testen "lassen": ich selbst nutze fvwm). Mit der Technologiedemo muss ich Dir leider zustimmen. Ich bin deswegen schon ernsthaft am Liebäugeln mit einem Umstieg auf gnome - das fehlende voip hat jetzt das Faß fast zum Überlaufen gebracht. Andererseits sind k3b und kmail ganz brauchbar, und konqueror wird vielleicht auch irgendwann mal wieder so gut wie er in kde3 war...

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Mein Problem ist gerade, dass ich mir das 4.3.3 neu drauf getan habe und noch weniger geht als bei 4.3.2. Ok, KDE ist nett, aber es ist eine Technologiedemo, kein benutzbarer Desktop.  Was geht denn noch weniger? (Ich habe es gerade erst kompiliert und noch nicht getestet - naja, von der Familie testen "lassen": ich selbst nutze fvwm). Mit der Technologiedemo muss ich Dir leider zustimmen. Ich bin deswegen schon ernsthaft am Liebäugeln mit einem Umstieg auf gnome - das fehlende voip hat jetzt das Faß fast zum Überlaufen gebracht. Andererseits sind k3b und kmail ganz brauchbar, und konqueror wird vielleicht auch irgendwann mal wieder so gut wie er in kde3 war...

 Ich habs unter wer nutzt noch KDE gepostet. Multimedia ist jetzt voll weg. Entweder Sound oder Bild oder am besten gar nicht. Also Evolution finde ich ganz brauchbar, da sehe ich Kmail nicht im Vorteil. Größter Plusounkt: Du kannst alle Einstellungen und Mails in eine Datei packen und dann wieder importieren. K3B läuft auch unter Gnome... Und mit dem Konqueror konnte ich nie etwas anfangen, hat schon seit Ewigkeiten den Anschluss verloren als Browser, wenn es um irgendwelche Statistiken geht taucht der doch schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr auf.

Bei KDE kannst du sehen, was möglich ist, was unter gewissen Umständen auch nach ewiger Klickerei mal geht. Bei Gnome geht einfach alles, ohne dass ich mir einen abbrechen muss.

----------

## musv

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Und K3B ist doch nur ein Frontend für die Tools und brennt nichts selber. Was soll denn da passieren? Mehr als die Oberfläche abstürzen kann da nicht, das Teil hat doch selber gar keine Brennfunnktion.

 

Tja, so einfach ist es dann doch nicht. Ich hab noch beide k3bs installiert. Bei k3b auf Basis von kde3 hab ich ein CD-Rom und einen Brenner. Bei k3b von kde4 hab ich die nicht, werden einfach nicht gefunden. Hängt vermutlich damit zusammen, dass sowohl CD-Rom als auch Brenner SCSI sind. Von den ganzen Kioslaves-Libs hab ich bei KDE4 die gleichen installiert wie bei KDE3.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Und K3B ist doch nur ein Frontend für die Tools und brennt nichts selber. Was soll denn da passieren? Mehr als die Oberfläche abstürzen kann da nicht, das Teil hat doch selber gar keine Brennfunnktion. 
> 
> Tja, so einfach ist es dann doch nicht. Ich hab noch beide k3bs installiert. Bei k3b auf Basis von kde3 hab ich ein CD-Rom und einen Brenner. Bei k3b von kde4 hab ich die nicht, werden einfach nicht gefunden. Hängt vermutlich damit zusammen, dass sowohl CD-Rom als auch Brenner SCSI sind. Von den ganzen Kioslaves-Libs hab ich bei KDE4 die gleichen installiert wie bei KDE3.

 Kommen sich da eventuell die zwei Versionen ins Gehege? Mal alles mit kde3 entsorgen und die Konfigurationsdateien löschen. Ok, ich verstehe schon, die Version die läuft löscht man nicht gerne.

----------

## Erdie

Ganz schon schlimm finde ich die Situation nun doch nicht. Das meiste funktioniert und Probleme mit der Stabilität habe ich kaum, außer daß mir mal der Plasma - Workspace abgestürzt ist, aber der startet ja von selbst wieder. K3B für kd3 habe ich bereits gelöscht und durch die kde4 Version ersetzt aber, ehrlich gesagt, noch nicht getestet. 

Ich sehe ja ein, daß man mal alte Zöpfe abschneiden muß. Wenn Gentoo noch länger auf kde3 hängen würde, würden alle über mangelnde Aktualität lästern, tun man es nicht, wird auch gelästert. Man kann es niemanden Recht machen. An sich wurde ja schon sehr lange mit der Umstellung gewartet.

----------

## SvenFischer

Ich empehle allen Beteiligten, die unter Stabilität der KDE 4.x Installtion leiden, eine Live-Distri wie z.B das neue Mandrive/Kubuntu zu testen. Wenn damit alles rund läuft kann man bei Gentoo nach den Problemen suchen gehen.

Ich hab KDE 4.3.2 drauf und hatte bisher nur selten Kopete als Problem, alles andere läuft stabil (ATI-fglrx). Ich hatte KDE 3 komplett deinstalliert und ohne prefix das neue drauf, aber auch keine(!) config der alten KDE3 Installation kopiert, sondern brav alles neu manuell eingestellt.

# offtopic

Win7 ist da noch brutaler, da muss von XP alles platt gemacht werden. Na mal sehen wie das upgrade von Vista funktioniert.

----------

## franzf

 *firefly wrote:*   

> naja orbit ist eine ähnliche technologie wie dcop und viele KDE 3 Anwendungen haben direkt oder indirekt eine abhängigkeit zu dcop.

 

Ich hab da jetzt mal bissl rumgelesen. Und so ganz stimmt der Vergleich nicht. kde hat für Interprozesskommunikation (einfaches Nachrichtenversenden) dcop entwickelt. Daraufhin kam dbus, welches nun auch in kde4 gegenüber dcop den Vorzug erhalten hat.

Für dbus und dcop braucht man einen Service im Hintergrund, bei dem sich Anwendungen registrieren können, die über den Service gesteuert werden können. Mit Aufrufen über dbus-send (oder sonst einem Tool), bzw über eine API im Programm, lässt sich nun der "Server" steuern. KMix->VolumeUp oder so was.

DBus hat jetzt den Nachteil, dass die Kommunikation (AFAIK) über strings abläuft und recht inperformant ist.

CORBA ist etwas ganz anderes. Es braucht im Hintergrund keinen CORBA-Server. Es gibt Compiler, die aus einer Interface-Definition Quelltext generiert. Der Programmierer muss dann nur noch ein paar Sachen implementieren, braucht sich dabei aber keine Gedanken um Netzwerk oder sonst etwas machen, das macht die ganze Sache um einiges einfacher.

Die Performance hier ist um einiges besser als bei der Verwendung von DBus oder DCop, weshalb diese für VOIP auch nicht in Frage kommen.

Ich hoffe ich hab das so einigermaßen richtig verstanden  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> # offtopic
> 
> Win7 ist da noch brutaler, da muss von XP alles platt gemacht werden. Na mal sehen wie das upgrade von Vista funktioniert.

 

Ola, dein Vergleich hinkt. Das ist wie wenn du erwartest, dass ein Upgrade von gentoo nach bsd ohne Plattmachen funktioniert.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Hm... Ich wiederhole mich mal: Bei mir läuft KDE4 als einzige Desktopumgebung sauber, stabil und ohne Macken auf meinem Arbeitslaptop und Heim-Desktop. Nix Tech-Demo.

... Also irgendwas macht Ihr falsch mit euren Kisten... Immerhin habe ich recht exotische (wenn auch generell ungefährliche) CFLAGS und LDFLAGS in meiner make.conf. Wenn der Kram so schlecht ist, dass es kracht, dann hätte ich ja getippt, dass das bei mir der Fall ist...

...oder aber Ihr spielt euren Krempel extra kaputt um was zu meckern zu haben. Auch ein tolles Hobby... (Nur so mal ins Blaue geraten...)

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Hm... Ich wiederhole mich mal: Bei mir läuft KDE4 als einzige Desktopumgebung sauber, stabil und ohne Macken auf meinem Arbeitslaptop und Heim-Desktop. Nix Tech-Demo.
> 
> ... Also irgendwas macht Ihr falsch mit euren Kisten... Immerhin habe ich recht exotische (wenn auch generell ungefährliche) CFLAGS und LDFLAGS in meiner make.conf. Wenn der Kram so schlecht ist, dass es kracht, dann hätte ich ja getippt, dass das bei mir der Fall ist...
> 
> ...oder aber Ihr spielt euren Krempel extra kaputt um was zu meckern zu haben. Auch ein tolles Hobby... (Nur so mal ins Blaue geraten...)

 Na komisch, wenn sich hier so viele beschweren. Habe nicht gesagt, dass es abstürzt oder so, mein Problem ist, dass ich für jedes Feature erst mal ne Stunde suchen muss, wie man es einstellt. Bei Gnome gehen 90% von dem, was ich brauche sofort. Und bei KDE 10%.

Ich finde KDE genial, deshalb sollte man es brauchbar machen. Aber da hilft ein: Was wollt ihr denn, bei mir geht doch alles nicht weiter. Ich bin nicht der Einzige mit Problemen.

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe den Thread ursprünglich gestartet, weil ich einige Progs, die unter kde3 liefen, nicht missen möchte. Die kde4 Konsole ist gegenüber der kde3 Version totaler Schrott, ich habe deshalb noch die kde3 Konsole genutzt. Irgendwie scheint es so zu sein, als ob sich jemand gedacht hat, er müssen alle möglich Features und Einstellungen herausnehmen, um den DAU user nicht zu verwirren. Zumindest stellt sich das mir so dar. Da ich nun erfahren habe, mich von kde3 vollständig verabschieden zu müssen, habe ich auf die kde4 konsole umgestellt und versuche mich damit anzufreunden. Es sieht so aus als ob alles in Richtung Mainstream geht und die Dinge, die den Poweruser erfreuen, werden eingestampft. Das ärgert mich   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *Yamakuzure wrote:*   Hm... Ich wiederhole mich mal: Bei mir läuft KDE4 als einzige Desktopumgebung sauber, stabil und ohne Macken auf meinem Arbeitslaptop und Heim-Desktop. Nix Tech-Demo.
> 
> ... Also irgendwas macht Ihr falsch mit euren Kisten... Immerhin habe ich recht exotische (wenn auch generell ungefährliche) CFLAGS und LDFLAGS in meiner make.conf. Wenn der Kram so schlecht ist, dass es kracht, dann hätte ich ja getippt, dass das bei mir der Fall ist...
> 
> ...oder aber Ihr spielt euren Krempel extra kaputt um was zu meckern zu haben. Auch ein tolles Hobby... (Nur so mal ins Blaue geraten...) Na komisch, wenn sich hier so viele beschweren. Habe nicht gesagt, dass es abstürzt oder so, mein Problem ist, dass ich für jedes Feature erst mal ne Stunde suchen muss, wie man es einstellt. Bei Gnome gehen 90% von dem, was ich brauche sofort. Und bei KDE 10%.
> ...

 

ich habe ebenfalls garkeine beschwerden mehr seit kde-4.2.X, hier auf dem desktop nutze ich sogar den 4.4er slot. 

@klaus meier: dir ist klar das deine (scheinbar) statistische auswertung verzerrt ist? natürlich beschweren sich die leute die probleme haben (wieso auch immer...) mehr als es leute gibt die im forum loben. von daher kannst du von dieser subjektiven ansicht nicht davon ausgehen "das sooo viele" probleme damit haben.

zudem liegt es an dir, dass du andauernd was suchen musst. ich habe mich schon seit 4.1 an KDE4 gewöhnt und finde im moment alles auf anhieb. man muss sich wohl mit der materie auseinandersetzen. so könntest du auch behaupten bei linux ist alles blöd weil du nix findest, weil du windows gewohnt bist, oder (verzeiht mir diesen dämlichen vergleich) mit deiner neuen freundin klappts nicht so gut weil du das verhalten deiner alten gewohnt bist!

typisches layer 8 problem würde ich sagen.

@erdie: welche features fehlen dir denn in der KDE-4 konsole? ich bin mit der neuen konsole zufriedener als mit der alten. zb. die suchfunktion (strg + alt + f) und das fenster-splitten (strg + alt + t (oder l)) ist für meine bedürfnisse inzwischen unverzichtbar geworden

----------

## Dr.Willy

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Zumindest stellt sich das mir so dar. Da ich nun erfahren habe, mich von kde3 vollständig verabschieden zu müssen, habe ich auf die kde4 konsole umgestellt und versuche mich damit anzufreunden. Es sieht so aus als ob alles in Richtung Mainstream geht und die Dinge, die den Poweruser erfreuen, werden eingestampft. Das ärgert mich  

 

Was ist den so groß anders an der 4er von Konsole?

P.S: Ist "Poweruser" nicht son Microsoft Ausdruck für Leute, die eigentlich Linux benutzen sollten?

----------

## Klaus Meier

@AmonAmarth: Und was ist jetzt daran schlecht, wenn man sich dafür einsetzt, dass es ohne tagelange Einarbeitung fünktioniert?

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> @AmonAmarth: Und was ist jetzt daran schlecht, wenn man sich dafür einsetzt, dass es ohne tagelange Einarbeitung fünktioniert?

  wieviele tage hast du dich denn in gnome und kde 3 eingearbeitet? wenn du keine einarbeitung magst würdest du auch eher *buntu bevorzugen als gentoo. der mensch ist halt ein gewohnheitstier. ich komme zum beispiel mit gnome schlechter klar weil sich mir die logik hinter den menüs noch nicht so recht erschlossen hat, denn da muss ich immer suchen. du kannst für dich selber gerne selber entscheiden welche WM du nutzen willst, unterlasse nur solche populistischen mutmaßungen das "keiner" mit kde-4 klar kommt und das alles schrott ist, weil es bei dir nicht funktioniert

----------

## Erdie

Ich vermisse z. B. die Profile wie MC, root console und die Möglichkeit neue Tabs mit einem einfachen Mausklick zu öffnen. Bei der kde4 konsole muß man das über das Menü machen. 

Ausserdem sind alle meine Versuche, mit der kde4 ein root shell zu starten, bisher gescheitert, ich muß also eine user console starten und mit "su" nach root wechseln, das ist umständliche und widerspricht IMHO der in kde4 propagierten Usabilty. Es gab auch mal eine Anleitung in den Foren, wie man ein Profil erstellt, dass eine shell startet, die die root passwort Abfrage sofort liefert. Das hatte bei mir aus unerfindlichen Gründen auch nicht funktioniert. BTW: kdesu ist keine Lösung sondern bringt seltsame Effekte hervor, so daß man die Schrift in der Konsole nicht mehr lesen kann.

Natürlich liegt das daran, daß ich blöder User irgendein Fehler gemacht hab (ist mir auch klar) - aber warum muß ich mich eigentlich mit derartigen Frikeleien herumschlagen um Dinge zu bekommen, die im alten kde "out of the box" waren? Ich dachte  kde4 wäre ein Weiterentwicklung. Auch wenn es nur eine Kleinigkeit ist, hat es mich irgendwie schon sehr geärgert, weil ich mich von Dingen trennen mußte, die ich jahrelang (seit kde1.0) gwöhnt war. Ich verstehe sowieso den Sinn der Änderung nicht: Eine simple Portierung der KDE3 Konsole wäre deutlich wertvoller gewesen, als das gleiche Rad nochmal anders zu erfinden. Wo liegt der Benefit?

----------

## Josef.95

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> und die Möglichkeit neue Tabs mit einem einfachen Mausklick zu öffnen. Bei der kde4 konsole muß man das über das Menü machen.
> 
> [....]

 Doch das geht weiterhin, mann muss es nur erst aktivieren

(Sorry ich habs aktuell nur auf Deutsch da..)

Einstellungen

Aktuelles Profil bearbeiten

Reiter "Unterfenster"

dort das Häkchen bei

Knöpfe "Neues Unterfenster und Unterfenster schließen" in der Unterfensterleiste anzeigen

setzen.

----------

## schachti

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Ich les das immer wieder, aber _welche_ Programme sind denn KDE3-only? Außer "Quanta" fällt mir nämlich keines ein...

 

kde-misc/ksensors

----------

## Erdie

In der kde4 konsole steht jetzt beim emergen immer "python2.6" und ich kann nicht sehen, was da wirklich passiert. Wie kann man das ändern, dass man sehen kann welches paket gerade emerged wird?

----------

## firefly

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> In der kde4 konsole steht jetzt beim emergen immer "python2.6" und ich kann nicht sehen, was da wirklich passiert. Wie kann man das ändern, dass man sehen kann welches paket gerade emerged wird?

 

Läßt sich einstellen:

 *http://forum.soft32.com/linux/gentoo-user-KDE-Konsole-Title-ftopict476171.html wrote:*   

> In the profile of Konsole you're using, in the "Tabs" tab, edit the "Tab
> 
> title format" according to your needs. To get KDE 3 behavior, you need
> 
> "%d : %w".

 

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*   [...]
> 
> und die Möglichkeit neue Tabs mit einem einfachen Mausklick zu öffnen. Bei der kde4 konsole muß man das über das Menü machen.
> 
> [....] Doch das geht weiterhin, mann muss es nur erst aktivieren
> ...

 

ein doppelklick auf die tableiste oder strg + alt + n erledigt auch seinen dienst

----------

## Josef.95

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> [....]
> 
> ein doppelklick auf die tableiste oder strg + alt + n erledigt auch seinen dienst

 Hehe, das mit dem Doppelklick kante ich auch noch nicht..

Danke!

----------

## Erdie

 :Embarassed:  was soll man dazu noch sagen .. ist doch alles drin, man muß es nur finden   :Razz: 

----------

## Erdie

Ich mußte mich gerade von kuickshow verabschieden. Das ist schade. Das Programm war genial, so minimalistisch und schnell   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## firefly

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ich mußte mich gerade von kuickshow verabschieden. Das ist schade. Das Programm war genial, so minimalistisch und schnell  

 

kuickshow gibt es immer noch, ist nur nach extragear gewandert. Sprich separates paket mit separaten relase plan. (http://lists-archives.org/kde/05656-kuickshow-and-kde4.html)

 *eix kuickshow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> media-gfx/kuickshow
> 
>      Available versions:  ~0.9.1_p20091105 {aqua debug handbook linguas_ar linguas_bg linguas_br linguas_cs linguas_cy linguas_da linguas_de linguas_el linguas_en_GB linguas_es linguas_et linguas_fr linguas_ga linguas_gl linguas_hi linguas_hu linguas_it linguas_ja linguas_ka linguas_lt linguas_nb linguas_nds linguas_nl linguas_pl linguas_pt linguas_pt_BR linguas_ro linguas_ru linguas_rw linguas_sv linguas_ta linguas_tg linguas_tr linguas_uk linguas_zh_CN}
> ...

 

----------

## mv

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*   Ich mußte mich gerade von kuickshow verabschieden. Das ist schade. Das Programm war genial, so minimalistisch und schnell  :cry: 
> 
> kuickshow gibt es immer noch, ist nur nach extragear gewandert.

 

Ist aber (noch?) nicht im Portage-Baum, was ein entscheidender Nachteil ist. Seit allerdings pqiv in C implementiert wurde, brauche ich keinen anderen Viewer mehr: Minimalistischer und schneller geht es kaum noch.

----------

## firefly

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*    *Erdie wrote:*   Ich mußte mich gerade von kuickshow verabschieden. Das ist schade. Das Programm war genial, so minimalistisch und schnell   
> 
> kuickshow gibt es immer noch, ist nur nach extragear gewandert. 
> 
> Ist aber (noch?) nicht im Portage-Baum, was ein entscheidender Nachteil ist. Seit allerdings pqiv in C implementiert wurde, brauche ich keinen anderen Viewer mehr: Minimalistischer und schneller geht es kaum noch.

 

ist in portage  :Wink:  siehe die Ausgabe von eix oben. Oder hier: http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-x86/media-gfx/kuickshow/

----------

## mv

 *firefly wrote:*   

> ist in portage

 

Stimmt, nagelneu; aber ich kann nicht vor jedem Antworten syncen...

----------

## Martux

Hallo!

Auch ich wagte mich nun an den Umstieg auf 4.3.3 und habe kleinere Problemchen.

Weiß von Euch zufällig jemand, wieso kdm keine automatische Anmeldung mehr zulässt (und ja, ich habe es als root eingestellt)? Ohne Passwort geht, ich bekomme also den kdm und muss return drücken   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## spirou

Weil das ja praktisch sein könnte, wurde es rausgeschmissen, damit die Bedienung Konsistent bleibt *g*

*SCNR*

----------

## mv

 *Martux wrote:*   

> Weiß von Euch zufällig jemand, wieso kdm keine automatische Anmeldung mehr zulässt

 

Geht hier problemlos. Vielleicht ist das Frontend zum Editieren der Config-Datei fehlerhaft (ich benutze die selbe Datei schon seit Ewigkeiten).

----------

## Martux

/usr/share/config/kdm/kdmrc

```

[X-:0-Core]

AutoLoginEnable=true

AutoLoginLocked=false

AutoLoginUser=martux

```

Geht auch nicht wenn ich kdm reemerge und das von Hand eintrage  :Sad: 

"kdm in der /etc/conf.d/xdm stimmt aber doch schon?

Muß dazu vielleicht pam aktiviert sein? Unter 3.5 gings jedenfalls auch mit -pam USEFLAG.

----------

## mv

 *Martux wrote:*   

> /usr/share/config/kdm/kdmrc
> 
> ```
> 
> [X-:0-Core]
> ...

 

pam habe ich auch nicht installiert. Allerdings habe ich noch einen AutoLoginDelay=10 spezifiziert. Und zum Testen irritiert Dich vielleicht der Default AutoLoginAgain=false

----------

## Martux

Hi mv, habe es gerade mal mit Deinen zusätzlichen Punkten probiert, Autologin=nö, ohne Passwort geht... Kann man kde nicht auch irgendwie über startx starten? Naja, ich geh jetzt mal Schäfchen zählen  :Wink: 

Danke!

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Martux wrote:*   

> Hi mv, habe es gerade mal mit Deinen zusätzlichen Punkten probiert, Autologin=nö, ohne Passwort geht... Kann man kde nicht auch irgendwie über startx starten? Naja, ich geh jetzt mal Schäfchen zählen 
> 
> Danke!

 

klar kann man das! 

```
startx /usr/bin/startkde
```

 allerdings weiß ich nicht was du damit vor hast...

PS: gute nacht!

----------

## Yamakuzure

Wegen Autologin: *the.root wrote:*   

> do this from your main tty terminal:
> 
> ```
> 
> rc-update add dbus default
> ...

 Das bedeutet, dass dbus, hal und consolekit laufen müssen.

(quelle: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-799959-highlight-kdm+autologin.html )

----------

## mv

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Das bedeutet, dass dbus, hal und consolekit laufen müssen.

 

consolekit ist bei mir nicht mal installiert; allerdings habe ich auch global USE=-consolekit gesetzt.

----------

## Martux

Also...

Ich habe jetzt das ganze System von Grund auf neu emerged. Diesmal KDE4-only.

Alle von Yamakuzure genannten Services laufen. Die ersten 1-2 Male hat das autologin auch geklappt, aber dann wieder aufgehört zu funktionieren. Ein remergen von hal, dbus, pam und consolekit hat auch nichts gebracht. Jetzt sieht es so aus das es ab und zu geht und ab und zu nicht...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## musv

 *Martux wrote:*   

> Ein remergen von hal, dbus, pam und consolekit hat auch nichts gebracht.

 

Nur mal so am Rande:

hal braucht man nicht unbedingt. Siehe dazu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy (gibt noch Tausende andere Links)

pam braucht man wohl auch nicht unbedingt, oder bindest du beim Einloggen haufenweise Netzdienste mit an? 

consolekit hatten wir in einem anderen Thread schon mal. Soweit ich das kapiert hab, verwaltet das Login-Session. Brauchst du aber höchstwahrscheinlich auch nicht.

----------

## Martux

Hi! Danke für die Antwort. Eventuell habe ich die Lösung gefunden: 

Von KDE-3.5 war ich es gewohnt xdm in runlevel boot zu haben. Habe es jetzt nach default getan und siehe da: Ich konnte schon 4-5x ohne Anmeldung rebooten  :Smile: 

Ohne pam und consolekit versuche ich es jetzt mal. Wg. hal: Wie sieht es denn dann mit der automatischen Erkennung bei der "Geräteüberwachung" von KDE-4.3 aus? Außerdem mit xorg und evdev? Wäre ja schon toll das auch endlich rausschmeißen zu können.

----------

